# Is there a listing of Adverse Possession Judgements in Ireland on the web or elsewher



## LouisCribben (14 Jul 2009)

There is an intersting adverse possession thread already today.
I don't want to hijack that post, but I have a general question about Adverse Possession.

How many adverse possession cases are there in Ireland every year approximately ?

Is there anywhere on the internet where I can read about each case, and the judgement made ?

I'd like to (at my own leisure) read through each case, to get a picture of the rulings, i.e. how likely are judges to make adverse possession judgements in favour of the one who is occupying the property without having legal title to the property


----------



## Vanilla (14 Jul 2009)

*Re: Is there a listing of Adverse Possession Judgements in Ireland on the web or else*

Not that I'm aware of. In general an application for ap goes firstly to the PRAI. It is only if the PRAI deem the application insufficient or there is a good objection or clear conflict that it will go to court ( and only then if the applicant has the wherewithal to bring it there). 

Consequently there are few such cases in the courts. These would be equity matters and would normally be an application to court to get a direction as to who is entitled to be the registered owner. 

You'd have to look up reported equity cases and then sort among them to find the ones of interest to you.


----------



## LouisCribben (14 Jul 2009)

*Re: Is there a listing of Adverse Possession Judgements in Ireland on the web or else*

Thanks Vanilla

Where on the web can someone look up reported equity cases. Is this information available to the public ? Is there a cost for obtaining this information ?
Is information for every equity case available, or just some equity cases ?


----------



## Dachshund (14 Jul 2009)

*Re: Is there a listing of Adverse Possession Judgements in Ireland on the web or else*

The Irish Legal Information Initiative run by UCC contains many reported cases from the last few years. You can search by subject for recent judgments.

The list of judgments relating to property is [broken link removed].

Unreported judgments are usually not publicly available.


----------



## LouisCribben (14 Jul 2009)

*Re: Is there a listing of Adverse Possession Judgements in Ireland on the web or else*

Cheers Dachshund

Allow me to ask a stupid question.
What do you mean by "reported cases" ?

Do you mean reported in the media (I doubt it) ?

Are judgements usually reported ?


----------

